# How Often Should I Feed My Tegu



## Ash_fable (Jul 26, 2018)

I would like to know how often I should feed my tegu. 

I've been reading on here that you should feed them every day. But if they're fed daily, how do they not get overweight? Obesity is a real problem for these lizards. Even with the proper basking spot (120) and humidity (60-70), I think a tegu would still get overweight being fed that often. Am I wrong? 

In the wild tegus don't get food every day, and that's one of the ways they stay lean.

Over this past year my big boy gained 3 pounds... and that's a LOT for an adult tegu to put on... So needless to say, he's been put on a diet, and I feed him a little less often.

Is feeding every other day acceptable? What about when he's off his diet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

Ever 2-3 days is fine for an adult sized tegu in my opinion......


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

Everyday as a baby, yes 

But as an adult I only feed every 2-4 days depending on activity and body language. 

As an explain I’ll mash some turkey, beef liver, and turkey hearts into a big meatball. He’ll eat it and be ready to eat again in twoish days. 

He gets whole prey 2-3 times a week. For this example let’s say I give him two small rats. Those rats are going to take longer to digest. So most of the time he won’t even show signs of hunger for 3-4 days. 

I just try and go by what his body language is telling me.


----------



## Ash_fable (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you, both of you. That's great to know that every day is for a baby, not an adult. I guess I've been feeding him right, I just might have to cut back on the portions.


----------



## nightanole (Aug 1, 2018)

Id like to highjack this thread. So we have discovered that ours REALLY likes sous vide chicken eggs. We were wondering how much is too much. Is one a week too much?


----------



## Guman (Aug 9, 2018)

Even as a little gu mine has refused to eat every day. However, as a baby he was offered food everyday.


----------



## Christa (Sep 17, 2018)

I adopted a male about a year and a half who only will come out and eat once a week.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 17, 2018)

Once sev went on food as a baby he’s always hungry. Eats atleast every other day, he’d eat everyday if I let him some days he does. He’s about a year and a half old blue. Loves whole F/T small rats eats 2-3 a week.


----------

